# WLAN-Router im AD-Netzwerk mit getrennten Netzen



## Tensi (22. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab da mal ein Problem bei dem ich ohne Experten nicht weiter komme. Vielleicht ist das auch alles ganz einfach und ich schnall es wieder nicht 
Ich habe ein kleines Netzwerk mit AD-Server (Server 2008R2) welcher natürlich auch die Adressvergabe über DHCP übernimmt. Der Router (Fritz Box 7050) ist eigentlich nur Gateway mit fester IP. Das ganze spielt sich im Adressraum 192.168.0.X/255.255.255.0 ab, wobei der Server die IP 192.168.0.2, der Router die IP 192.168.0.1 hat. Soweit alles wunderbar - passt alles.

Das Problem ist jetzt, das ich ein Windows Phone 7 habe bei dem ich keine festen IP-Adressen vergeben kann. Also hab ich bei meiner Fritz Box für WLAN einen anderen Nummerkreis mit DHCP-Unterstützung eingerichtet (192.168.2.X). Soweit geht auch alles wunderbar.

Jetzt bin ich natürlich auf die Idee gekommen das der Server auch Medien streamen könnte das geht jetzt natürlich überal im Netzwerk, Ausnahme: Windows Phone!
So jetzt endlich zur konkreten Frage:
- Kann ich eine Route anlegen welche zwischen den Netzen "verbindet"? Das würde die Fritzbox grundsätzlich unterstützen? Wenn ja wie? oder-
- kann ich einen zweiten Router (hab noch einen Speedport W921V rumliegen) als Accesspoint nutzen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!!


----------

